# Advice for Solvent based concrete stain



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hello,

I am looking to apply H&C solid color solvent based concrete stain to a previously stained concrete patio. The concrete is stamped with a brick pattern and is 480 sq ft.

I was planning on using my airless sprayer to apply and then back brush with a goliath stain brush. 

After applying a test patch, I noticed the solvent-based stain dries incredibly fast. I'm concerned that if I don't clean my sprayer well enough, it will wreak havoc with it.

I've never applied solvent based stain. Anyone have tips or advise?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

john_9386 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking to apply H&C solid color solvent based concrete stain to a previously stained concrete patio. The concrete is stamped with a brick pattern and is 480 sq ft.
> 
> ...


Won't hurt the spayers packings or anything would just use a separate hose and gun not used for latex. keep gun partially submerged in xylene when not in use


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks.

I don't have an extra gun. Would I be better off just brushing?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

john_9386 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't have an extra gun. Would I be better off just brushing?


If you don't have dedicated lines for solvent materials than yeah probably. what happens is any residual latex in the line becomes a gummy mess and clogs everything to hell. effing nightmare when you see the bubble of latex solids moving through your hose...


----------



## john_9386 (Dec 29, 2021)

i appreciate the info.

Thanks again.


----------

